# Cyclocosmia ricketti care



## astraldisaster (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm absolutely fascinated by these spiders, and am considering adding one to my collection at some point. I can't seem to find much info on them, though -- can anyone tell me anything about their basic care, lifespan, temperament, etc.? Thanks in advance! This would be my first time keeping a true spider.


----------



## Gnat (Jun 8, 2011)

ive had one for about a year now. ive only seen it out in the open twice, once when i got and again about 6 months ago. seemed pretty calm both times, not too confrontational. i keep it in a 32 oz deli cup filled with about a  60/40 mix of coco fiber and sand. i made a starter burrow on the side but it didnt like the window idea and covered it up. if you try to lift up its door it will retreat down. i mist it once a week or maybe every 2 weeks, feed it one cricket every week or 2 although it has refused to eat for the last 6 weeks or so. it has molted atleast once in my care but havent found the molt. they are a bit boring because you never get to see them but not hard to keep at all.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info! So, it would seem they're relatively low-maintenance, low-humidity-requiring pet holes (or doors, as the case may be). I think I could handle that, though it's a bummer they're so reclusive. Any idea what their maximum lifespan is? Does it differ much between the males and females?


----------

